# morewood makulu



## Moll107 (2. Dezember 2009)

servus,

auf diese art forum hab ich gewartet 

ich kauf mir im januar n morewood makulu und will es individuell aufbauen.
nu meine eigentl. frage welche rahmengrösse wäre für mich sinnvoll,da es nur,meineswissens nach die grössen s und l gibt ??

ich bin 1,82 gross und wieg mit alle ausrüstung so ca.95 kg.
ich bin für jede antwort dankbar.

mfg der freeride-bäcker


----------



## SN_Christian (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freeride-Bäcker,

das ist so pauschal schwer zu sagen, da die Rahmengröße in diesem Bereich davon abhängt was du fährst und eher persönliche Geschmackssache ist.
Der Unterschied zwischen S und L sind beim MAKULU am Oberrohr 3 cm...
Ich persönlich würde eine S nehmen, und eine Dämpferfeder passend für dein Gewicht dazu kaufen.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rostigerNagel (3. Dezember 2009)

Na das finde auch ich super mit dem Forum, da kann ich endlich mal all die fragen weiterleiten die mir das ganze Jahr über gestellt wurden und auch beantwortet wurden!
los gehts:



marcb:               Federhärte BOS? _Mahlzeit, seit kurzem fahre ich das Morewood Makulu. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer, auch wenn er bei dem Bike schön weich sein soll, bei mir etwas zu weich ist. Kannst du mir mal sagen, welche Federhärte du bei deinem Dämpfer fährst und wie viel du dabei auf die Waage bringst? ...


_danield1984:               Morewood _Hey du sachmal ist das dein morewood wenn ja kannst du mir sagen wie groß du bist und welche größe du fährst und vllt noch deinen eindruck. wäre super wenn du mir helfen kannst lg daniel



_marcb:               morewood _hey, du ich habe mal ne frage an! es ist ja bekannt, dass du das morewood makulu hast und damit auch wohl sehr zufrieden bist! ich habe mir das mopped jetzt auch gekauft und wollte dich mal fargen, was du für ne bremse fährst und vor allem, was du hinten für einen adapter hast!? reicht da ein..._ 
Runterfahrer:               Makulu _Sers,  hab da im Tread: -news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397580    was geschrieben.   Mich interessieren deine Erfahrungen mit dem Makulu.    Gruß  Sören_ 
bobtailoner:               makulu _hey,  ich möchte mir zeitnah das makulu holen und möchte daher von dir bissl was wissen wenn möglich.  welche rahmengröße fährst du bei welcher körpergröße.  ich bin 188cm lang und denke schon das es das L wird aber erfahrungsberichte interessieren mich schon.  dann zur feder. welche federhärte.._







*Morewood makulu* 
                                                                                Mahlzeit alle zusammen!
Ich bin momentan dabei mir ein neues Downhillbike für die Saison aufzubauen und schaue gerade nach einem coolen Rahmen! Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir das neue Makulu von Morewood kaufe, habe aber dazu noch ein paar Fragen an die Community...

-Fährt jemad von euch das Mopped und kann mir ein paar Feedbacks geben?
-Das Makulu ist ja ein Eingelenker. Eingelenker haben aber ja von natur aus das Problem mit sich verhärtenden Hinterbauen unter Bremseinwirkung....

Wäre dankbar für ein paar kurze Antworten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mit wieviel Sag fährt man eigentlich den Stoy am Makulu? 




@rostigernagel:
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum wirlich gelungenen Video!!! Hat bestimmt ne ganze Weile gedauert das allein hin zu bekommen. Respekt!

Bez. dem Makulu: Wie lang hast du es jetzt? Ich hatte mal einen BOS Dämpfer an einen Kunden verkauft. Dieser (also der Dämpfer) hat dann gut zwei Ausfahrten an einem Cheeta gehalten. Dann waren die Buchsen ausgeschlagen und es war ein dicker Ölfilm auf der Kolbenstange und zwar soviel dass es soagr schon am Rahmen runtergelaufen war.
Wie hält sich dein Dämpfer? 
Was kannst du generell über die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens und der Lager sagen?

Danke schonmal 



_So das ist mal ein kleiner Auszug der Fragen die ich so über das Bike gestellt bekomme und auch alle gerne Beantwortet habe aber irgendwann hab ich keinen Bock mehr, denn ich fahre das Bike nur und bin weder bei Morewood,BOS oder Sports-Nuts angestellt und muß auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Karre machen (und die sind sehr gut)! Und selbst bezahlen muß ich es auch und bekomme nichts für meinen Zeitaufwand! Oder gibt es Provision? oder nen gut bezahlten Job? 
Bitte nicht falsch vestehen aber man hat wohl lieber bei mir nachgefragt als beim Hersteller. Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe da die Jungs recht umgänglich sind und immer gerne und schnell helfen!bei mir zu mindest! Aber mit dem Tred sollte es bei mir wohl etwas ruhiger werden!
Gruß Ekki






_


----------



## marcb (4. Dezember 2009)

also ich würde dir den "L" Rahmen vom Makulu enpfehlen. Ich fahre ihn auch selber und es fühlt sich echt super an. zwar bin ich mit 1,97m größer als du, aber da ich selber mal auf dem "S" rrahmen geseesen habe und dir sagen kann, dass er verdammt kurz ist, würde ich dir echt nur den "L" rhamen empfehlen...


----------



## roflboy (4. Dezember 2009)

ich finde es ist sowieso von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich!
nen kolege von mir fährt mit 1,93 m nen intese m6 in s
mir mit 1,85m ist das viel zu kleine zum dh machen!
einzige lösung: beides mal ausprobioeren, auch wenn das schwer geht!


----------



## albikilla (4. Dezember 2009)

ich bin auch noch beim Ã¼berlegen ob ich das S oder das L nehmen sollâ¦bin 179cmâ¦ hab seit 2 jahren das Izimu in L und schon das kommt mir klein vorâ¦ muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwo einen probieren kann


----------



## H.B.O (5. Dezember 2009)

So das ist mal ein kleiner Auszug der Fragen die ich so über das Bike gestellt bekomme und auch alle gerne Beantwortet habe aber irgendwann hab ich keinen Bock mehr, denn ich fahre das Bike nur und bin weder bei Morewood,BOS oder Sports-Nuts angestellt und muß auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Karre machen (und die sind sehr gut)! Und selbst bezahlen muß ich es auch und bekomme nichts für meinen Zeitaufwand! Oder gibt es Provision? oder nen gut bezahlten Job? 
Bitte nicht falsch vestehen aber man hat wohl lieber bei mir nachgefragt als beim Hersteller. Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe da die Jungs recht umgänglich sind und immer gerne und schnell helfen!bei mir zu mindest! Aber mit dem Tred sollte es bei mir wohl etwas ruhiger werden!
Gruß Ekki



.....versteh ich nicht ganz, wenn man keinen bock hat was zu antworten dann antwortet man nicht (PNs kann man auch ignorieren), werd auch dauernd gefragt...aber egal


----------



## rostigerNagel (10. Dezember 2009)

Wollte eigentlich nur freundlich sein, wie es mir meine Mitti beigebracht hat!
Und da mir immer die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden habe ich gedacht ich versuche es mal auf diesem Weg.Da es ja immerhin Leute gibt die dafür bezahlt werden Auskunft zu geben.
Aber in Zukunft werde ich einfach alle an dich weiterleiten, da es dir ja wohl nichts ausmacht wenn dein Postfach überquillt!


----------



## H.B.O (10. Dezember 2009)

immer her damit, wenn ich bock hab sag ich dazu was wenn nicht dann nicht, nix für ungut, ich würd mich nur wegen der sache nicht so stressen...keiner verlangt was von dir und oft redet man ja gerne über sein spielzeug....keep cool


----------



## M888K (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin 1,84 und fahr ein L. Passt mir perfekt.


----------



## swabian (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

möchte mir auch ein neues Radl zusammenbauen, wenn es die Umstände erlauben, es sollte halt nicht mehr als 18 Kilo wiegen (bei meinen Parts), deshalb müsste der Rahmen mit Dämpfer (herkömmliche Stahlfeder) knapp unter 5 Kilogramm liegen!

Hat schon Jemand einen Rahmen vor der Montage gewogen (S oder L)?

Danke für Antworten, da Herstellerangaben immer so ne Sache sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Christian (18. Januar 2010)

@Swabian: Der Makulu Rahmen in S wiegt inkl. BOS 10,5" Dämpfer, Achse und Schaltauge 4980 Gramm!


----------



## swabian (18. Januar 2010)

Super, unter 5 Kg, muß jetzt nur noch überlegen, ob S oder L bei 1,82cm Grösse, schade daß es kein Zwischending gibt!


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Januar 2010)

ich persönlich würde ein L nehmen
das Makulu ist für ein L mit 1187 mm Radstand nicht sehr lang
ein Specialized Demo oder Trek 88 ist schon in M deutlich länger
beide über 1200 mm

ist aber natürlich auch Geschmackssache, aber wenn ein DH Radl auf entsprechendem Geläde bewegt wird, sollte es eher laufruhig als wendig und nervös sein
kenn jetzt auch keine DH Strecke mit Spitzkehren

Nathan Rennie ist rund 188 cm und für sowas wie nen XL


----------



## swabian (24. Januar 2010)

Schätze ich muss es einfach mal ausprobieren wenn ich hoffentlich mal die Gelegenheit dazu habe, vom Oberrohr her ist das Makulu in L länger als mein Flatty, aber vom Radstand kürzer! Oberrohrlänge ist ja auch so ein Problem wie es gemessen wird, das Sattelrohr vom Makulu steht ja deutlich flacher!
Tendiere auch zu L!
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Januar 2010)

Oberrohrlänge ist doch eh unwichtig.
Sitzwinkel sind so unterschiedlich bei DHlern, dass dieses Maß überhaupt nicht vergleichbar ist und sitzen tut man auch so gut wie nie.

Beim Radstand mußt Du den Lenkwinkel beachten und wie sich die Räder beim Einfedern verhalten. Also wieviel Sag wird gefahren und ob eines zum Beispiel extrem nach hinten ausweicht.
Abstand Mitte Tretlager zu Mitte Oberseite Steuerrohr wäre eher nen vergleichbares Maß.

im dirt magazine gab es einen Artikel über das Makulu. Wurde als bester Seienrahmen tituliert und das heißt etwas bei der dirt.
Sind sehr kritisch und scheuen auch nicht davor Ihre Meinung zu schreiben, wie zum Beispiel dass ihnen das Intese M6 nicht taugt


Mit wieviel Sag soll man eigentlich den BOS Dämpfer im Makulu fahren?


----------



## H.B.O (25. Januar 2010)

Zum Gewicht mein L wiegt 5,06 kg mit Achse Schutzblech und harter Feder. Jetzt ist ne Weiche drin (und Schutzblech gebrochen ) müsste also knapp unter 5 kg sein.


Bin 1,78 cm groß und L passt mit 40mm Vorbau. Wenn man kleiner ist sollte man m.M.n. S fahren.


Sag fahr ich ca. 40%. Nachfrage bei Morewood hat ergeben dass 35-50 % ok sind. 


...kaufen rad gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (27. Januar 2010)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## albikilla (29. Januar 2010)

in 2 Wochen kommt mein schwarzer Makulu Rahmen  (freu)â¦ mit Idylle vorne und S**Toyâ¦ bin sehr gespannt wie der Rahmen abgeht im Gegensatz zum Izimu 08 was ich hatte (und auch ein Top DH Rahmen war)!!!!

Was man so lest gibt es  fÃ¼r einen Eingelenker das typische Bremsstempeln nicht mehrâ¦bzw. verhÃ¤rten den Hinterbaus....klebt fÃ¶rmlich am Boden


----------



## Capone (30. Januar 2010)

Hi albikilla.

Verhärtet denn der Hinterbau am Izuma DH noch? Oder ist das eher zu vernachlässigen? 

Ich frage, weil ich mir, nach 6 Jahren Pause, wieder ein Bike aufbauen möchte und mich speziell für d2n 2010er Izumi DH Rahmen interessiere. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## swabian (30. Januar 2010)

Werd mich wahrscheinlich für ein Intense 951 entscheiden, danke für eure Tips und viel Spaß mit euren Makulus


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Capone schrieb:


> Hi albikilla.
> 
> Verhärtet denn der Hinterbau am Izuma DH noch? Oder ist das eher zu vernachlässigen?
> 
> ...



hei!

Das verhärten haben alle klassischen Eingelenker muss aber sagen seit ich den BOS S**toy verbaut habe ist es um ein vielfaches besser geworden vorher hatte ich einen Rocco WC drauf  kein Vergleich.

Das Izimu ist, sagen wirs mal so, ein recht "aktives" Bike  geht aber wirklich ab wie Sau, sehr wendig, leicht,  man muss halt auch recht aktiv damit fahren... dann wird man schnell


----------



## H.B.O (2. Februar 2010)

-klug*******rmodus an-
ein bisschen "verhärten" ist ganz gut. das verhärten heißt eigentlich nur dass der hinterbau bein bremsen etwas einfedert, was nicht schlecht ist wenn man bedenkt, dass das ganze gewicht beim bremsen nach vorne geht und das hinterrad dann noch weniger grip hat. ausfedern wäre schlechter (manche alte 4 gelenker).

-klug*******rmodus aus-


hf


----------



## albikilla (2. Februar 2010)

H.B.O schrieb:


> -klug*******rmodus an-
> ein bisschen "verhärten" ist ganz gut. das verhärten heißt eigentlich nur dass der hinterbau bein bremsen etwas einfedert, was nicht schlecht ist wenn man bedenkt, dass das ganze gewicht beim bremsen nach vorne geht und das hinterrad dann noch weniger grip hat. ausfedern wäre schlechter (manche alte 4 gelenker).
> 
> -klug*******rmodus aus-
> ...


----------



## Schaaf (4. Februar 2010)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht mein L wiegt 5,06 kg mit Achse Schutzblech und harter Feder. Jetzt ist ne Weiche drin (und Schutzblech gebrochen ) müsste also knapp unter 5 kg sein.
> 
> 
> Bin 1,78 cm groß und L passt mit 40mm Vorbau. Wenn man kleiner ist sollte man m.M.n. S fahren.
> ...



Hallöle,

wie wäre es denn mit 175cm groß und direct Mount Vorbau?
Ich würde doch sehr gerne den Radstand von 1880mm genießen. Letzte Frage - wieviel wiegt der Rahmen ohne Schutzblech, Bos S**Toy und und und..? und wenn das niemand sagen kann, inwiefern kann man den Rahmen vergleichen?
Intense 951 mit 3,3KG ist schon ziemlich leicht. Schwanke halt zwischen den beiden Bikes für 2011...
Wäre super, wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten könntet!


----------



## H.B.O (8. Februar 2010)

ich bins (mit alter Gabel) auch schon mit straitline 28mm direct gefahren, fand ich komischerweise nicht viel anders als jetzt. ein kumpel von mir ist etwa 175cm und der findets schon ein wenig lang. ist aber alles geschmackssache. oberrohrlänge kann man meiner ansicht nach nur eingeschränkt mit vorbau kompensieren,persönlich würd ich bei 175cm s nehmen

gewicht:

dämpfer wiegt wahrscheinlich etwas über 1kg
schutzblech knapp 100g
achse vermutlich 150g
man könnt auch noch die sattelklemme abziehen

5-1,250= 3,75 über den Daumen


----------



## Andi-one (10. Februar 2010)

von welchem Hersteller ist das Mudflap am Makulu ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (13. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> wie wäre es denn mit 175cm groß und direct Mount Vorbau?
> Ich würde doch sehr gerne den Radstand von 1880mm genießen. Letzte Frage - wieviel wiegt der Rahmen ohne Schutzblech, Bos S**Toy und und und..? und wenn das niemand sagen kann, inwiefern kann man den Rahmen vergleichen?
> ...



951 in L wiegt ohne alles 3623 g und mit Dämpfer, Stahlfeder und Achse 4881 g laut SickLines. Also ganz normales Standardgewicht.
http://www.sicklines.com/2009/07/22/preview-2010-intense-951-fro/

Makulu in L ohne alles 3882 g mit Dämpfer, Stahlfeder und Achse 4929 g
Stahlfeder 442 g und Titanfeder 238 g
Schutzblech wären nochmal 70 g
wiegen also beide gleich viel
http://www.sicklines.com/projects/project-morewood-makulu/


----------



## Schaaf (13. Februar 2010)

Ich danke dir für die ausführlichen Daten. Müsste mich mal auf Sicklines rumtreiben, scheint eine gute Seite zu sein


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Februar 2010)

dirt mag hat das Makulu übrigens zum besten Serienrahmen gekürt
beim dirt mag heißt das sogar was
da wird durchaus auch mal ein eigentlich beliebtes Rald verissen und nich alles ist gut wie bei der mtb rider

wobei Du mit dem 951 sicher auch nix falsch machst
die richtige Federhärte zu finden ist aber scheinbar beim 951 recht schwierig. Am Anfang ist das Übersetzugnsverhältnis recht hoch ("weich") und zum Schluß wird der Rahmen extrem progressiv
würde für den Rahmen auf jeden Fall den CCDB Dämpfer wählen und ordentlich Dämpung einstellen. Ansonsten sackt es Dir mit 33 % Sag am Anfang wohl ziemlich durch

Beim Makulu wurde der Hinterbau von BOS mitentwickelt und für den Rahmen extra ein Setup entwickelt. Abstimmung ist dadurch deutlich einfacher. Man muss sich halt daran gewöhnen mit 40 % Sag zu fahren. Dadurch klebt das Radl am Boden, aber man muss auch aktiver abspringen.
Darauf stell man sich aber schnell ein.

Beim 951 würde ich Cane Creek in USA einfach mal ne Mail wegen dem empfohlenem Setup schreiben und damit dann arbeiten.


----------



## Schaaf (13. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht informiert der Herr. 

Die Frage stellt sich eben, ob ich beide Bikes mal testfahren kann. Das wird mein zweites Downhillbike und werde vermutlich so oder so vom neuen Fahrwerk Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt sein. Die 300g Gewichtsunterschied jucken mich wenig. Das schÃ¶ne am 951 ist eben, dass man den Rahmen mit CK DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 2700â¬ kaufen kann. Das Makulu gibts mit BOS fÃ¼r 3000â¬. Ob die 300â¬ dann einen Unterschied machen, ist auch fraglich. Ich will eben was groÃes haben, Rennen damit fahren und richtig durchstarten, ist ja noch richtig motiviert in jungen Jahren. 
Kann man beim Wheels of Speed o.Ã. Event mal so ein Bike probesitzen, geschweige denn mal fahren?


----------



## Moll107 (14. Februar 2010)

ich danke euch allen für die sehr detaillierten antworten.
das makulu is bestellt in weiss und in grösse L und dürfte die tage bei meinem händler des vertrauens eintreffen.

teileliste und fotos werden folgen,wenn se gewünscht werden 

danke euch allen mfg der freeride-bäcker


----------



## albikilla (11. März 2010)

Hei Leute!

Ich muss mal kurz Dampf ablassen:

Ich warte ja seit Ende JÃ¤nner auf meinen schwarzen MAKULU Rahmen in gr. L. der Liefertermin wurde leider immer wieder verschobenâ¦war aber eh Winter und saukalt..deshalb machte mir das nicht viel ausâ¦

Heute ist er endlich angekommen!!! Hab mir davor voller Freude (wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten) den Karton mit dem Rahmen abgeholt.

Als ich den Karton geÃ¶ffnet hatte kam die erste Ãberraschung:
Es fehlte der kleine KotflÃ¼gel hintenâ¦ok kann man ja nachbestellenâ¦ aber hier hÃ¶rt es leider nicht aufâ¦ dann sehe ich die Feder auf dem S**Toy eine 180erâ¦ ich hatte bei der Bestellung mein Gewicht angegeben (ca.87kg) mÃ¼sste da min. eine 250/270 (oder mehr) Feder drinne habenâ¦ ok wurst werde sie dann tauschenâ¦ aber leider leider...sehe ich dann auf dem Karton GrÃ¶Ãe "L"â¦ ich konnte nicht meinen Augen trauen .hab dann extra das Toptube nach gemessen..und siehe da 580mm statt 610mm also grÃ¶Ãe "S"â¦

wie kann man bei einer einzelnen Bestellung soviel Falsch machenâ¦

entweder der Magazineur/Versandverantwortliche ist blind oder kann nicht lesenâ¦

ich hoffe das die Verantwortlichen dieses Mail zu lesen bekommen und das das hier fÃ¼r sie ein konstruktive Kritik ist...ansonsten ist es besser wenn sie ihren Job wechselnâ¦

tut mir leid fÃ¼r diese Aussagen aber ich habe die Schnauze entgÃ¼ltig vollâ¦hab in 2 Monaten mein erstes Cup Rennen und kann nicht mal mit meinen eigenen Bike trainieren â¦

Danke an dem deutschen VERTRIEB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazywheelie (12. März 2010)

Mach Dir nichts draus. Dies geschieht schon öfters bei den Jungs. Wir hatten auch schon die falsche Größe des Bikes in der falsch beschrifteten Verpackung. Ich nehme aber an dass diese Fehler dem Herstellers passieren und nicht dem Vertrieb. Dieser wird die Produkte erst gar nicht aus die Verpackung nehmen und nur laut Größen welche auf der Verpackung ersichtlich sind arbeiten. Wobei, es auch schon vorgekommen ist, das gar keine Größe auf der Verpackung ersichtlich war. 

Hoffe du bekommst deinen passenden Rahmen rechtzeitig!


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2010)

Es wäre doch nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn man das Rad vor der Auslieferung noch mal kurz auspackt oder wenigstens in den Karton schaut ob alles stimmt 
Man kann doch eigentlich, für so viel Geld das man zahlt, erwarten das alles passt oder sehe nur ich das so?


----------



## albikilla (12. März 2010)

ich mÃ¶chte nur ein kleine Stellungnahme dazu..bzw. eine schnellstmÃ¶gliche lÃ¶sung vom deutschen Vertrieb. Dann wir die Welt hoffe ich wieder in Ordnung seinâ¦

Trotzdem wenn solche Sachen schon Ã¶fters vorgekommen sind dann muss man im vornhinein die Pakete genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und nicht einfach verschicken...dazu fehlte ja auch der kleine KotflÃ¼gel hinten und die falsche Feder im BOS DÃ¤mpfer war auch drinnen..musste ja bei der Bestellung auch mein Gewicht angeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Sven (12. März 2010)

Auch hier nochmals die Stellungsnahme von uns. 

Generell passieren natürlich Fehler, bei uns arbeiten auch nur Menschen. Wenn falsche Rahmen in falschen Boxen sind könnte man davon ausgehen, dass der Fehler bereits beim Hersteller passiert ist. Aber dort können halt auch Fehler passieren.

Albikilla hat sein Rahmen in Italien gekauft, warum wendet er sich nicht einfach an seinen Vertrieb in Italien, wir von Sports Nut haben ihm den Rahmen nicht verkauft. 

Anstatt in einem Forum eine riesen Welle loszutreten könnte man doch einfach mit seinem Ansprechpartner in Kontakt treten.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2010)

dann kann man sich das mit dem Gewicht angeben usw, auch sparen.... und es wäre vielleicht 10min Aufwand das Rad mit der Bestellung abzugleichen. Kunde wäre zufrieden und eventuelle Fehler (wie in deinem Fall) könnten direkt behoben werden. Würde lieber eine Woche länger warten und alles wie bestellt bekommen, als so etwas !!!


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2010)

Ist von mir nicht böse gemeint!! 
@ SN_Sven:  Kontrolliert ihr die Sachen vor dem Versand nicht sondern verlasst euch nur auf die Hersteller?


----------



## SN_Sven (12. März 2010)

Hallo Mürre,

man muss sich den Vorgang mal im Detail anschauen. Sicher kontrollieren wir die Ware beim Warenausgang. Wir können aber natürlich  nicht jeden Rahmen nochmals in die Hand nehmen und auspacken. 

Sollte er die falsche Grösse bekommen haben, dann ist hier halt ein Fehler passiert. Normalerweise meldet man sich doch dann an der Stelle wo er den Rahmen gekauft hat. 

Gewichtsangaben wurden hier keine gemacht ! Generell werden auch keine Gewichtsangaben verlangt, da die Rahmen je nach Grösse mit der entsprechenden Feder ausgeliefert werden.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2010)

Klar, wenn er den Rahmen nicht bei euch bestellt hat könnt ihr natürlich auch gar nichts dafür!!! 
Kann es auch verstehen, dass man sich auf den Hersteller und deren Verpackungen verlässt. 
Ist halt wirklich ärgerlich wenn man viel Geld ausgiebt und dann das falsche bekommt.....


----------



## albikilla (12. März 2010)

aber Nut sich doch die Europaimporteureâ¦die rahmen starten ja alle von da ausâ¦man muss meine Situation auch verstehenâ¦

aber Wurst werde mir jetzt einen anderen Rahmen kaufen! Basta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (12. März 2010)

..


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. März 2010)

Anstatt  im Forum den Deutschland_vertrieb runter zu machen; hätte  ich ev erst mal in Italien bei dem Versender angerufen oder ne Mail  geschrieben!
Für Italien sind die Jungs von Sports-nut nicht zuständig!
Das macht Bike-Style einfach mal informieren bevor man so ein Mist  verbreitet!
Ich kann nur Positives über Sports-Nut berichten,Service war immer  schnell und gut und mann bekommt auch ne Auskunft wenn mann da Anruft!
Mir wurde schon ne Schwinge peer Express nach Tarbaz geschickt innerhalb  von 1nem Tag und am WE!
Mit Solchen Aussagen wie von Albikilla macht man sich bestimmt keine  Freunde beim Vertrieb und Fehler kommen halt auch mal vor, wir sind alle  nur Menschen!


----------



## Crazywheelie (12. März 2010)

Hier macht doch niemand den Vertrieb runter. Es herrscht doch offene Meinungsfreiheit. Ansonsten müsste man das Forum sowieso schließen. Sicherlich macht jeder mal Fehler, aber es natürlich ungut wenn so was geschieht. Aber nur zu gut dass diese Fehler auch anderen passieren.


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. März 2010)

nein hier wird nicht der Deutsche Vertrieb runtergemacht:

ch mÃ¶chte nur ein kleine Stellungnahme dazu..bzw. eine schnellstmÃ¶gliche  lÃ¶sung vom deutschen Vertrieb. Dann wir die Welt hoffe ich wieder in  Ordnung seinâ¦

Trotzdem wenn solche Sachen schon Ã¶fters vorgekommen sind dann muss man  im vornhinein die Pakete genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und nicht einfach  verschicken...dazu fehlte ja auch der kleine KotflÃ¼gel hinten und die  falsche Feder im BOS DÃ¤mpfer war auch drinnen..musste ja bei der  Bestellung auch mein Gewicht angeben.... 		

oder:

aber Nut sich doch die Europaimporteureâ¦die rahmen starten ja alle von  da ausâ¦man muss meine Situation auch verstehenâ¦

aber Wurst werde mir jetzt einen anderen Rahmen kaufen! Basta! 

lest ihr auch mal den Fred durch bevor ihr was schreibt?

ich bin bestimmt keiner der sich nicht beschwert wen was falsch lÃ¤uft, aber wenn dann an der richtigen Stelle und Sachlich!!
HÃ¤tte unser Freund doch lieber mal nen Italienisch Kurs besucht dann hÃ¤tte er ev auch das richtige Paket bekommen! Die lachen sich bestimmt kaputt!


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. März 2010)

und hir der Link zu den jeweiligen Vertrieben in Europa!( es gib aber noch 1-3 andere Kontinente nur mal zur Info falls ihr in der Schule mal wieder gepennt habt)

http://www.morewoodbikes.com/find-a-dealer/europe.html

war ganz einfach zu finden einfach mal bei Morewood auf der Seite nachschauen!! (bevor man so ne Welle macht,oder einfach mal ins blaue bestellt!)


----------



## albikilla (12. März 2010)

leute ich war echt enttÃ¤uscht  ... und ja ich musste mal dampf ablassen ...  wollte niemand beleidigen bzw. runterziehen ... es wurde normal mit allen angaben bestellt und es ist das falsche angekommen das ist fact ... ok kann passieren ... ich hoffe das sich die sache bald klÃ¤ren wird!

und ich entschuldige mich bei sports nut! wollte nicht jetzt hier eine riesenwelle lostretenâ¦will nur meinen rahmen


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2010)




----------



## Schaaf (12. März 2010)




----------



## Crazywheelie (14. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Dies schon ist ne riesen Welle, alles andere ist doch nur ne Diskussion.....


----------



## albikilla (19. März 2010)

solalarahmen ist hier wird gearde zusammengebaut  leider nur iphone bild..low quali

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/7/6/2/3/_/large/Makulu_2010_3.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (20. März 2010)

endlich fahrfertig.... mein Makulu 2010  juhuuuuuuuuu  



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/598635

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/598636


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2010)

Sehr schön ! Mach mal bessere Bilder !


----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

wie nicht gut genug die Bilder? werde mal ein paar Closeups machenâ¦


----------



## albikilla (25. März 2010)

die besseren Bilder


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2010)

Danke !
Ein superschönes Bike ! Ist das eigentlich ein "L" Rahmen ? Schaut ja relativ lang aus.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. März 2010)

Geiles Teil habs mal in Porno Thread


----------



## albikilla (25. März 2010)

Bitte gern 

ja ist ein "L"


----------



## Schaaf (25. März 2010)

Jawoll. 100 Punkte!


----------



## albikilla (28. März 2010)

An alle Makulu und Kalula Fahrer mal ne kurze Frage:

hat jemand schon mal den Dämpfer vom Makulu/Kalula runtergebaut?
Wieviel Abstand ist bei euch von den Halterungen (wo angeschraubt wird) bis zu den Buchsen des Dämpfers (Horizontal)? Denn bei mir ist es vorne beim Unterrohr ein guter Milimeter was mir eigentlich recht viel vorkommt! Zwar wenn man den Dämpfer dann festmacht zieht es ja die Halterungen zusammen aber trotzdem (Habe eben gesehen das die Buchse etwas beim Dämpfer reibt (die rote Farbe und ins Alu hat es sich ein bisschen reingefräst). Beim Izimu ging der Dämpfer eher schwer in die Halterung da war max. 0,1mm (wenn es viel ist) spiel, auch hinten beim Hinterbau ist ein Spiel von 0,5mm.

Auch wenn ich den Abstand von der Feder zum Rahmen messe (beim "Tunnel" wo der Dämpfer durchgeht) is es auf einer Seite mehr (+/- 1-1,5 mm) als auf der anderen. Sind ja Handmade Rahmen und sicher nicht so genau wie Maschinen deshalb frag ich mal.

Kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedkonanier (7. Juni 2010)

Hi makulu riders

würd mich interessieren welches setup ihr fährt! hab 90 kg und die silver in der Idylle Pro und es fühlts sich einfach zu hart an. ohne vorspannung und test mit  +/- 1-2 klicks bei high und low vom factory setup hab ich immer noch min. 30 mm weg über. hab mir mal die gelbe bestellt und hoff, das es dann etwas softer wird. wer toll eure erfahrung zu hören. lg


----------



## H.B.O (9. August 2010)

meine ndee hat das gleiche die federhärte ändert da wenig


----------



## BruchsalBiker (14. November 2010)

hab mal ne frage an die makulu fahrer.
ich fahre nun seit einem jahr dh mit einem session 88 und spiele nun mit dem gedanken mir ein makulu zu holen. nun hat mir ein bekannter gesagt die hätten eine veraltete technik. kann dies leider nicht beurteilen. wie seid ihr zufrieden mit euren bikes? würde mich über ein paar erfahrungsberichte von euch freuen.


----------



## deorsum (14. November 2010)

was ist mit veralteter technik gemeint?


----------



## BruchsalBiker (14. November 2010)

denke er meint den hinterbau.


----------



## deorsum (14. November 2010)

achso, wegen eingelenker?

nicht alles was hundert lager hat ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apocalypse-dude (14. November 2010)

Das Makulu ist ja kein "reiner" Eingelenker, sondern abgestützt... Dazu noch der lange Dämpfer mit einem sehr geringen Übersetzungverhältnis, ich wüsste nicht was daran veraltet sein sollte! Aber klar, ein E-Bike isses nicht ;-) und die Geschmäcker und Ansichten sind ja bekanntermassen (und zum Glück) verschieden...


----------



## Blueway (15. November 2010)

Vielleicht meint der Kollege damit dass vor rund 12 Jahren die Firma Sintesi diese System erfunden hat! Aber Achtung es ging nie in Serien Produktion sondern wurde nur bei Sintesi Bike welche im WC unterwegs waren montiert und "erfolgreich" erprobt! 

Man bedenke dass dies vor rund 12 Jahren der Fall war. der Markt war noch nicht bereit für diese neue Technik und somit gab es leider keine Serienfertigung! schade....


----------



## steve_rbg (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe einen neuen Makulu Rahmen daheim und gestern ist mir beim Federn wechseln aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau bei der Anlenkung etwas Spiel hat (bei der Schraube direkt unter dem Dämpfer)!!
Ist das normal??
Und was kann man dagegen machen?? 

Merci


----------



## SN_Christian (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo steve rbg,

normal ist das sicher nicht. Am besten du meldest dich direkt bei uns (Sports Nut), evtl. mit Bild oder näheren Infos, dann kann dir sicher geholfen werden!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2012)

Servus!

Es geht ums aktuelle Makulu (2011 - gerades Oberrohr)

Ich würde mal gern was zur Federhärte hören, die Ihr so fahrt.
Von BOS gibts ja eine Tabelle mit empfohlenen Federhärten (klick): 




Könnt ihr die Werte aus der Tabelle bestätigen?

65-75kg = 200er feder
75-85kg = 225er feder
85-95kg = 250er feder
95-105kg = 275er feder
usw.

Mit geschätzten fahrfertigen 92kg bin ich mit ner 250er Feder in der Liste zu finden. Konnte noch nicht wirklich getestet werden.

Ich würde meinem Makulu gerne eine Titanfeder spndieren, nur leider scheints aktuell keine Ti-Federn unter 300lb in 3.5" zu geben - eine 300er wird bei 92kg wohl zu hart sein, oder was meint ihr?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## detlefracing (20. Januar 2012)

hab ne 225er bei 73kg fahrfertig gefahren, die Bos Empfehlungen finde ich zu weich. Ich würde dir zu einer 300er raten, aber mal gucken was andere Makulu Fahrer sagen


----------



## detlefracing (20. Januar 2012)

sorry doppel


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2012)

danke. vielleicht probier ichs einfach mal aus...
wenn jemand noch ne meinung hat, immer raus damit!

edith vermutet aber dass mir ne 300er doch zu hart wäre.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Januar 2012)

ich hab auch ne 225er geordert, bei 80-83 kg, mags aber seeeehr plush. Mal sehen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2012)

Bau jetzt mal auf, die Karre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bau jetzt mal auf, die Karre !



Stehen tuts schon lang, 
ich wart aber noch auf ein, zwei, drei Pakete, ums auch Fotokonform herzurichten


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Teaser per PN, bitte !


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kleiner Teaser per PN, bitte !



Oha, jetz erst gesehen- logo, muss aber bis morgen warten


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2012)

mikey, wo hast du deine feder bestellt? tft hat leider keine restbestände mehr


----------



## SN_Christian (3. Februar 2012)

Hi fone,

bei uns (Sports Nut) sind jetzt wieder 200, 225 und 250er Federn fürs Makulu auf Lager...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## micc (8. Februar 2012)

SN_Christian schrieb:


> Hi fone,
> 
> bei uns (Sports Nut) sind jetzt wieder 200, 225 und 250er Federn fürs Makulu auf Lager...
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,

wie kann ich denn bei euch eine 225er Feder fürs Makulu bestellen?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## detlefracing (8. Februar 2012)

ruf da einfach an, geht am schnellsten


----------



## Alex233 (8. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> danke. vielleicht probier ichs einfach mal aus...
> wenn jemand noch ne meinung hat, immer raus damit!
> 
> edith vermutet aber dass mir ne 300er doch zu hart wäre.



Makulu 2011, M. Also ich fahr mit 92 kg eine 300er Titanfeder im CCDB bei genau  40% Sag. Scheint alles spot on zu sein...


----------



## Neki (9. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Werte aus der Tabelle bestätigen?
> 
> 65-75kg = 200er feder
> 75-85kg = 225er feder
> ...


 
hab mit knapp über 70 Kg die 200er Feder drin und hat für mich gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Februar 2012)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Makulu 2011, M. Also ich fahr mit 92 kg eine 300er Titanfeder im CCDB bei genau  40% Sag. Scheint alles spot on zu sein...



wieviel cm sag hast du denn? 

ich hab noch gar nicht gemessen...

Danke!


----------



## Alex233 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mit kabelbinder gemessen, habs leider in cm nimmer im Kopf.  Fährst du den bos?


----------



## fone (10. Februar 2012)

ja den bos. 

300 wär cool, weil die gäb's wenigstens in titan


----------



## MonteBaldo (23. Februar 2012)

Wiege fahrfertig ca. 92kg und hätte gerne eine 275er Feder. Nun habe ich aber von Sports Nut erfahren, dass Bos für das Makulu andere Federn verwendet, da sie sonst am Rahmen kratzen würden.

Also was für leichte und günstige Alternativen gibt es noch?


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2012)

huh? 



alex233 müsste ja schon mit der nukeproof gefahren sein, alles gut? und wie macht sich die federhärte?


----------



## Alex233 (24. Februar 2012)

Bei mir kratzt nichts, die Länge der 3.5er passt auch perfekt und wie schon beschrieben hab ich mit 300er und Allem offen beim CCDB exakt 40% Sag. (ca. 91-94 kg Fahrfertig)

Am Kohlern (Winterhometrail) geht der Hinterbau wie Butter, schlägt nicht durch nutzt aber 95% Federweg und spricht auf jeden Kiesel an. Bei meiner bevorzugten Fahrweise (elegant und sauber wie Wildsäue beim Vögeln) fahr ich jetzt mit etwas mehr Progression, da mir die Grundabstimmung doch etwas zu weich war.

Die BOS Federn sind wohl die ganz normalen und selbst Fox passen problemlos. Meine Abstimmung und Infos kommen vom Chefmechaniker des Lama Teams, sollten also halwegs stimmen. 

Meiner Meinung nach schafft es kein nicht-Woldcupfahrer oder komplett Verrückter das Rad mit diesem Fahrwerk an seine Grenzen zu bringen. (Also ich erst recht ned)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonteBaldo (25. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung... Sports Nut sagt, der Grund warum sie keine Stoy Federn liefern können, hat damit zu tun, dass Bos fürs Makulu andere Federn verwendet als sonst. Für diese gibt es keinen Liefertermin.

Ich werde noch 2 Wochen warten, dann mich aber für einen anderen Hersteller entscheiden.


----------



## Ponch (28. Februar 2012)

Du kannst auch Manitou Federn nehmen. Die passen genauso.
Übrigens verkaufe ich meinen Makulu Rahmen (nagelneu) wieder da ich doch kein DH fahren werde.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## fone (20. März 2012)

ach ja:

falls mal jemand ne 250x3.5er Titan-Feder findet,
oder auch mal ne 275x3.5 Stahl oder Titan, bitte bescheid sagen, die dinger sind echt nicht leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Alex233 (27. März 2012)

Hat es noch jemand geschafft seinen 80 mm Linkage Bolzen zu brechen? Werd mir des Teil jetzt mal in besserem Stahl bestellen....


----------



## fone (28. März 2012)

welchen genau?


----------



## Alex233 (28. März 2012)

Der durchgehende Bolzen der die Umlenkung mittig mit dem Rahmen verbindet. Länge 80 mm, Teilgewinde...


----------



## fone (28. März 2012)

krass...


----------



## Alex233 (28. März 2012)

Also den Bolzen hab ich mir jetzt beim Schraubenfachhändler für EUR 1,50.- ersetzt. Es ist ein stinknormaler M8 Bolzen mit 10.9er Härte. Der Orginalbolzen war galvanisiert, was laut Fachmann zu einer Versprödung des Metalls führt und diesen anfälliger für Krafteinwirkung macht.


----------



## detlefracing (28. März 2012)

ja der ist bei mir auch gebrochen, zum Glück hatte sich die Schraube verkantet und ich konnte noch rechtzeitig anhalten


----------



## MonteBaldo (30. März 2012)

Gut zu wissen..vielleicht mal gleich Erstatzbolzen zulegen.

Bos Federn zu bekommen mit mehr als 250 lbs ist unmöglich. Weiss jemand ob die passen (ohne Adapter) oder zu schmal sind: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Cane-Creek-Daempferfeder-Stahl-35-schwarz::27254.html ? Oder könnte wer einen Shop Link  für passendes 300 lbs Preis/Gewicht Schnäppchen posten?

Montiert ihr den Mud Fender?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2012)

Den Mud-Fender habe ich montiert, der ist aber voll sinnlos, weil die Zugstufeneinstellung und die Hälfte des Dämpfers trotzdem immer voller Dreck sind.

Bei den Federn kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob diese von der Stärke her noch in den Makulu Rahmen passen oder bereits außen anschlagen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. März 2012)

MonteBaldo schrieb:


> Montiert ihr den Mud Fender?
> 
> Danke!



Nä. Unsinnig.
Ein Dämpfer sollte das abkönnen.

Trotzdem werd ich vllt. a Stückerl Schlauch optisch Günstig da reinpfriemeln.Soll ja nicht nach einem Jahr aussehen wie Sandgestrahlt..


----------



## DHjunkie (23. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass bei dem Makulu auch andere als BOS feder fahrbar sind?

Da die BOS Feder kostet ja fast â¬100 

Ich hab da jetzt eine 225 und brauche unbedingt eine 250.


Danke vielmals...
----------------------
EDIT: hab vergessen eine andere Feder bei dem Bos STOY....


----------



## Alex233 (23. April 2012)

also ich fahr eine NP Titan und vorher eine Fox, beide am CCDB und ohne Probleme...


----------



## apocalypse-dude (24. April 2012)

DHjunkie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass bei dem Makulu auch andere als BOS feder fahrbar sind?
> 
> ...





Nicht günstig, aber von 100 uro schon noch ein Stück entfernt 


http://www.ceednow.com/bos-stoy-dampferfeder.html


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. April 2012)

Sagts mal, was wiegen euere Makulus eigentlich?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2012)

Meins wiegt 18,4 kg mit Fox 40, MTX33 Felgen und DT Swiss 444Fr Naben, Avid Code, 2x Minion F und kompletter Saint Ausstattung


----------



## fone (24. April 2012)

apocalypse-dude schrieb:


> Nicht gÃ¼nstig, aber von 100 â¬uro schon noch ein StÃ¼ck entfernt
> 
> 
> http://www.ceednow.com/bos-stoy-dampferfeder.html




mit der federlÃ¤nge als variable ist die auswahl immer etwas nervig.

DHjunkie:
die 250er feder musst du mit 180mm auswÃ¤hlen, dann ist sie auch verfÃ¼gbar

gewicht?


----------



## DHjunkie (24. April 2012)

Gewicht = 87-88kg mit der ausrüstung
d.h. die herkömmliche BOS feder passt da, muss es troztdem nicht irgendwelche spezielle BOS feder für Makulu Rahmen sein
Hab hier im Foraum sowas gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2012)

Du musst nur darauf achten, dass die Feder außen nicht an den Rahmen anschlägt.


----------



## DHjunkie (24. April 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Du musst nur darauf achten, dass die Feder außen nicht an den Rahmen anschlägt.



d.h. was? wie soll ich darauf achten? 
deswegen frage ich ob da eine spezielle Feder muss oder in welcher situation schlägt die an dem Rahmen?

Ich kann doch nicht vor dem Kauf wissen ob die da schlagen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2012)

Durchmesser der Feder muss logischerweise beachtet werden und wie "dick" die Windungen sind. Laut SportsNut ist die Bos Feder für das Makulu dünner als andere, weil diese sonst anschlagen würde.

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du auch direkt bei SN nachfragen.


----------



## DHjunkie (24. April 2012)

bei SN hab ich schon 2 mal versucht. 2 mal ohne Antwort 
Ist irgendwie merkwürdig wie die komunizieren...


----------



## fone (24. April 2012)

ich hab ne bos-restpostenfeder aus england gekauft, keine spezielle makulu-feder (glaub ich nicht dran) die hat nirgends angeschlagen.
ich teste zur zeit aber wieder die 225er feder bei 88kg ohne klamotten. mir kam die 250er nicht so entgegen.


----------



## Alex233 (24. April 2012)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Sagts mal, was wiegen euere Makulus eigentlich?



17,1 




Also wenn sogar eine fette 300er Nuke Proof Titan reinpasst, passt jede Fox, BOS o.Ä. eh. Spezielle BOS Feder, so ein Schmarrn.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHjunkie (24. April 2012)

ok. dann mal sehen.
ich will mill nämlich das Makulu zulegen jedohc bin mir da nicht so sicher mit der Feder.

Letze FRage noch. Bin 184cm, ziemlch lange arme. Welche grösse wäre besser? M oder L?

Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2012)

An deiner Stelle würde ich die M nehmen. Fährt mein Kumpel auch und der ist 1,85.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2012)

Alex233 schrieb:


> 17,1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genauso, spezielle dünne BOS Federn für den Makulu Rahmen halte ich für Schwachsinn. Habe nur die Info von SN hier weitergegeben.


----------



## DHjunkie (25. April 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich die M nehmen. Fährt mein Kumpel auch und der ist 1,85.



denkst du wirklich? Ich tendiere eher zum L, würde ich sagen.
Vorher hatet ich ein Demo in M.
Das Makulue hat zwar 635mm Oberrohrlänge jedoch dass Reach ist nur um 5mm grösser als bei einem Demo M. 

Makulu Reach M / L - 405mm / 435mm
Demo Reach M / L - 430mm / 447mm

Ach ist immer so eine Sache mit den Grössen. 
Wenn es so einfach wäre gleich beide Grössen direkt auszuprobieren...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2012)

Dann komm halt zu uns nach Bayern, ich fahre das Makulu in L und mein Kumpel in M.


----------



## DHjunkie (25. April 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Dann komm halt zu uns nach Bayern, ich fahre das Makulu in L und mein Kumpel in M.



ja. wäre wohl die lösung 
wie gross bist du?


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2012)

1,89 und die L passt mir perfekt.


----------



## MonteBaldo (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

möchte die Idylle Feder zu tauschen - hat das schon einer gemacht? Was für Werkzeug (Schlüssel Grösse) brauche ich dafür? Was muss ich beachten? Laut Bos Anleitung ist es ja recht einfach. Linke (Fahrtrichtung) rote 6-kant Schraube abziehen und auseinander bauen richtig?

Danke!


----------



## Alex233 (10. Mai 2012)

1. Rote Schraube auf dem linken Holm mit 32er Nuß abschrauben. 2. Topkappe, Spacer und Aufsatz abnehmen. 3. Feder wechseln. Schritt 1 und 2 in umgekehrter Reihenfolge durchführen. Fertig....


----------



## fone (14. Mai 2012)

nicht vergessen - schraube an der brücke lockern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonteBaldo (14. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info, aber nachdem ich Schraube gedreht habe kam Öl Fluss. Bin da nicht ganz fähig. Habe es machen lassen, leider aber nicht zugesehen.

Fahr jetzt 300er hinten (Stoy), graue Feder vorne (Idylle), bei fahrfertigen 91-92kg. Bin sehr zufrieden, habe aber außer Standard Setting noch nichts ausprobiert.

Hat wer noch die Formula Oval Bremsen? Qietschen recht laut -  jetzt Trickstuff Bremsbelege bestellt, mal sehen ob besser.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2012)

Was hast du hinten für ne Feder drin? Titan oder Stahl? Bitte mit Angaben von den Maßen und wo du sie her hast


----------



## MonteBaldo (14. Mai 2012)

hinten habe ich eine original bos stahlfeder mit 180 36. glaube, dass das eine ganz normale bos feder ist und nicht eine speziell schmälere.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2012)

Hast du die über SportsNut bezogen?


----------



## MonteBaldo (14. Mai 2012)

habe ich von einem fachhändler der aber bei ceed bestellt hat. interessant: mir wurde von ceed gesagt die feder gibt es derweil nicht.


----------



## fone (15. Mai 2012)

wo hast du denn die graue feder für die idylle her? ich hab überall nur die andere abstufung mit gelber feder bis 95kg zu kaufen gefunden.

beim linken holm (in fahrtrichtung gesehen) kann kein öl fließen da ist nur luft, ein bisserl plastik und eine etwas fettige feder drin.

die formua quietscht bei mir wie bescheuert (ist halt ne formula), vor allem beim schieben. koolstopbeläge haben das quietschen vom schieben aufs bremsen verschoben. allerdings hab ich sie wieder nicht eingebremst und entlüftet hab ich auch noch nicht


----------



## MonteBaldo (15. Mai 2012)

die graue feder habe ich bei bike-mailorder gekauft. war aber auch mit bos in frankreich direkt in kontakt. da hatte ich bereits einen auftrag für 300er feder hinten und graue vorne. hätte inklusive versand 97.12 euro gekostet. also recht billig - hatte aber zu diesem zeitpunkt bereits die feder hinten.

nicht nachgedacht und am falschen ende geschraubt...danach panik und zum händler


----------



## MonteBaldo (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Mir ist zuletzt Schaltauge mit Schaltwerk runtergefallen als ich Hinterrad abmontiert habe. Habe die Steckachse dann wieder reingeschraubt und bemerkt, dass sich Schraube durchdreht. und ich nicht die Steckachse festschrauben kann. Rad steht woanders und ich kann nicht nachsehen - welches Werkzeug brauche ich dafür?

Danke


----------



## CorollaG6 (28. September 2012)

Hey, 

ich hätte eine 225er BOS Feder vom Stoy aus dem Makulu anzubieten. Hat jemand vielleicht eine 250er oder 275er, die er mit mir tauschen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Eignet sich das Makulu in L als Einsteigerrad in den Downhillsport oder sollte man dann doch lieber zu anderen Fabrikaten greifen?

Ginge wenn um die WC/DH Version! Da die einfach von der Preis/Leistung top ist!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Das Makulu ist ein super Rad, für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene gleichermaßen. Wie groß bist du denn, dass du den L Rahmen möchtest?


----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das Makulu ist ein super Rad, für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene gleichermaßen. Wie groß bist du denn, dass du den L Rahmen möchtest?



1,99m

Sollte doch gut passen dann?!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> 1,99m
> 
> Sollte doch gut passen dann?!



Könnte dir fast etwas zu kompakt sein.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Könnte dir fast etwas zu kompakt sein.



Möglichkeiten?

Oder dann doch lieber einen anderen für große Menschen tauglichen Downhiller?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Also vom Makulu würde ich dir persönlich abraten, bin 1,89m und mir passt es perfekt. Ich glaube das du mit 10cm mehr Probleme kriegen könntest. 

Hingegen fahre ich ein Canyon Torque FRX in L, welches sich deutlich länger anfühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Also vom Makulu würde ich dir persönlich abraten, bin 1,89m und mir passt es perfekt. Ich glaube das du mit 10cm mehr Probleme kriegen könntest.
> 
> Hingegen fahre ich ein Canyon Torque FRX in L, welches sich deutlich länger anfühlt



Ja Torque bin ich letztens mal Probe gefahren!

Frage ist generell ob bei der Größe nen richtiges Big Bike passt oder man ohnehin nen Freerider wählen sollte!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (5. Oktober 2012)

(at)CubeRider1986:
Ich bin 1,95 und bin mit dem Shova in L sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Der Makulu hat einen deutlich längeren Radstand und auch ein gutes Stück mehr Oberrohrlänge (635mm) (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Reach etc.!!!) Ich bin bisher immer mit Rahmen mit ca. 610mm OR sehr gut gefahren, somit sollte dir der Makulu gut passen, nur solltest du nicht unbedingt einen 30mm Vorbau nehmen. Auch 50-60mm machen sich sehr gut an einem Downhiller!


----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> (at)CubeRider1986:
> Ich bin 1,95 und bin mit dem Shova in L sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Der Makulu hat einen deutlich längeren Radstand und auch ein gutes Stück mehr Oberrohrlänge (635mm) (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Reach etc.!!!) Ich bin bisher immer mit Rahmen mit ca. 610mm OR sehr gut gefahren, somit sollte dir der Makulu gut passen, nur solltest du nicht unbedingt einen 30mm Vorbau nehmen. Auch 50-60mm machen sich sehr gut an einem Downhiller!



Das klingt ja schonmal zuversichtlich! Wenn man doch nur nen Händler finden würde, da mal eins da hätte um ne Runde zu drehen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ja mal zu mir kommen und mein Makulu in L testen.

Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch bei SportsNut im Showroom vorbeischauen.


----------



## RobG301 (7. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal zu mir kommen und mein Makulu in L testen.
> 
> Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch bei SportsNut im Showroom vorbeischauen.



Wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit! Danke fürs Angebot!


----------



## Bikerhasi (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin 169 cm groß...zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir bei einem Makulu 2012er raten ?
Würde einen M Rahmen bekommen, bin jedoch nicht sicher wegen der größe.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (4. November 2012)

Hey, ich persönlich bin 1,75 und fahre ein S.
Das Morewood ist für relativ lang und ich persönlich mag es lieber etwas kleiner deswegen S. 
Solltest du die Möglichkeit haben das M Probe zu fahren würde ich das auf jeden Fall mal tun, denn das Makulu ist einfach genial


----------



## RobG301 (6. November 2012)

Bei Ceed ist das Makulu WC jetzt in L ausverkauft! 

Also Schnäppchenchance nur noch für kleine und normalgewachsene Downhillracer!


----------



## fone (20. November 2012)

ach, was mir gerade einfällt, habt ihr auch probleme, dass sich die hauptschraube in der mitte der wippe gelegentlich lockert?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. November 2012)

jopp..Muss daher täglich Kontrolliert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. November 2012)

Jo, jedes mal nach dem Fahren muss ich nachziehen.


----------



## Bastelnoob (20. November 2012)

nein habe ich nicht.


----------



## fone (20. November 2012)

ah, ok, danke 
ja täglich ist notwendig.


----------



## HikeAndRide (27. November 2012)

hellow!

weiß jemand welchen tune ich bei nem vivid 5.1 benötige?


----------



## maxpower (28. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen,
Hab mal ne frage zur syntace steckachse.
Muß man das Gegenstück mit dem das schaltauge befestigt
wird mit einem Werkzeug festziehen, oder reicht es handfest?

Mfg


----------



## Gap______Jumper (28. Januar 2013)

Moin maxpower,

ich habe einfach eine Knarre genommen ohne Aufsatz. Passt genau und dann wirklich nur minimal nachziehen, ist ja alles Alu!


----------



## SN_Steven (29. Januar 2013)

Moin Zusammen!
 @fone: Zwecks der Hauptschraube! Einen guten blaues Locktight drauf und du hast für immer Ruhe!  @HikeAndRide: Der Mid Tune ist optimal für den Rahmen! Hängt jetzt aber davon ab ob du mehr Druckstufe fährst bzw. mehr Progression möchtest! Dann könntest du dir überlegen den High Tune zu nehmen! @maxpower: Die Aluschraube mit der das Ausfallende befestigt ist kannst du handfest mit einem 12er Imbus anziehen! Das hält dann ohne weiteres!

Hoffe konnte euch weiterhelfen!

Bei fragen einfach an die Mail:[email protected] schreiben!

Cheers

Steven


----------



## fone (29. Januar 2013)

ich glaub ich hab in whistler sogar mal blaues locktite (bzw. ähnliches produkt) drauf gemacht, aber da hatte das zeug natürlich nicht lange genug zeit ordentlich fest zu werden...  
werds nochmal probieren, danke für den hinweis.
fands auch nicht weiter problematisch, man muss halt nur dran denken.


----------



## 46nos (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo, hat hier jemand die Maße für die Hauptlager vom Makulu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonteBaldo (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hätte ebenfalls eine Frage: 
habe 2011er makulu mit bos idylle und suche angleset für 1 grad reduktion. interessant würde ich diesen finden: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-10-c.asp welchen brauche ich davon?

headtube länge wären dann 109-115mm.

danke!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Februar 2013)

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass sich das noch so ausgewogen fahren lässt? Ich mein, der LW is ja ohne Angleset schon nicht wirklich von schlechten Eltern..


(auf Deine Frage weiß ich im moment leider keine Antwort, muss kucken)


----------



## MonteBaldo (13. Februar 2013)

So extrem ist 63 dann aber auch nicht. Möchte es einfach am Makulu ausprobieren.


----------



## maxpower (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, kriegt man eigentlich keine Titanfeder für den BOS Dämpfer mit 3,5'' Hub?
MfG


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2013)

Sehr schwierig, @fone und und ich haben auch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden, aber gibt wohl etwas neues. Musst du mal im Tausche/Federn/Dämpfer Thread gucken.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2013)

Gibts bei everyday26 nix ? Der Bernhard hat doch auch RCS Ti Federn. Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Februar 2013)

ne, da hab ich nix gefunden, war nur bis 3.0".

von spring time gibts jetzt wieder  eine titanfedern 3.5" 250lbs 
zb: http://locotuning.co.uk/dsp-titanium-springs.html 330g 
~150g gewichtsersparnis gegenüber der stahlfeder (cane creek)


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2013)

Bis die hier sind, sind die einfach viel zu teuer, finde ich !


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2013)

ja, ich hÃ¤tte auch eher was in der richtung nukeproof gesucht, angebot... 150â¬, aber sowas gibt's mit den maÃen nicht (mehr?).


----------



## PowderGott (28. Februar 2013)

das titanfeder thema würde mich auch interessieren! jemand noch ne idee?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2013)

Leider nein. Die Ti-Feder-Firmen verschwinden auch peu a peu. Das Geschäft lohnt sich immer weniger.


----------



## evilthommy (2. März 2013)

hallo, mich würde interessieren, ob ein m rahmen bei 1,90 grösse  noch passt, was fahrt ihr , bei welcher grösse ?
es geht um das 2012 modell

gruss hierlass


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2013)

Fahr kein Makulu, aber L sollte passen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. März 2013)

Rahmen in M wird bei 1,90m zu klein sein. Bin 1,88 und fahre ein L.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

habe gestern mal mein Makulu komplett zerlegt (Wippe auseinandergebaut, Dämpfer, etc.) und nachgeschaut, was erneuert werden muss. Im Einsatz war das Rad circa 1,5 Jahre unter harten Bedingungen. 

Die Lager waren alle fertig und zwar richtig. Habt ihr eure Lager auch mal kontrolliert?


----------



## fone (7. März 2013)

solang sich noch was bewegt, lasse ich es in ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2013)

War eigentlich auch mein Plan, aber da ich mal alles ordentlich sauber machen wollte, hab ich alles zerlegt. Vorher dachte ich, alles sei in bester Ordnung 

2 Lager waren komplett fest


----------



## fone (8. März 2013)

wenn man alles zerlegt, muss man eigentlich auch immer was tauschen. das risiko ist mir zu hoch


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage, mein Kumpel fährt das Makulu von 2011 mit Bos Idylle und Spank/Atomlab Pimp LRS. 

Bei ihm besteht das Problem, dass wenn er die Steckachse festzieht, sich die Hülse der Nabe in die Gabel hineinzieht. Somit steht das Rad nicht so wie es sein soll. Ebenfalls ist aufgefallen, dass auch bei anderen Laufrädern in dieser Gabel ein Spiel vorhanden ist.

Ist jemandem das Problem geläufig? Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Aussparung im Casting aus unerfindlichen Gründen zu groß ist und somit das Problem entsteht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Mein Makulu Race Ready für 2013:

- sämtliche Lager getauscht (komplett Enduro Lager)
- alles gesäubert und gefettet + Locktite auf sämtliche Schrauben
- Bremse entlüftet und neue Beläge
- LRS nachzentriert, Nabenservice gemacht, Zahnscheiben und Federn gewechselt
- 2x MAXXIS Minion DH Front in 60a und 42a dual Ply
- Gabelservice (Ölwechsel, komplette Reinigung, neue SKF Dichtungen)

In den nächtsen Wochen kommt noch eine neue Feder für den BOS Stoy


----------



## fone (19. März 2013)

tiptop! 
die fox steht dem rad echt gut.

was ist denn das für ein sattel?

feder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

Sattel ist ein Selle Italia Carbonio.
In der Fox ist eine grüne Titanfeder und im BOS Stoy derzeit noch die 250er Feder. Heute müsste aber die 275 eintreffen, dann ist es perfekt


----------



## fone (19. März 2013)

danke.

fahrwerk also eher straff.
da ich momentan gewichtsmäßig auf top-niveau bin , werd ich vielleicht auch mal wieder die härtere variante einbauen. 
bis 92kg für die gabel und 225-> 250 feder für den stoy.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

Ja, ich mag lieber straffe Fahrwerke. Der BOS war mir doch etwas zu plüschig. Die 250er Feder hätte ich im Bikemarkt falls du Interesse hast.


----------



## fone (19. März 2013)

danke, die 250er feder hatte ich schon öfter mal verbaut und sie liegt zuhause.


edit: zu dem gabel-nabenthema fällt mir leider nix ein. ich kann zuhause mal gucken, wie das da aussieht. 
hört sich aber sau komisch an. die achse passt doch normalerweise genau durch das loch in der gabel. die nabe stützt sich außen ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2013)

Schaut top aus, Freerider !


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut top aus, Freerider !


 
Danke 

  @_fone_

Normalerweise hast du Recht mit der Nabe. Bei der komischen Gabel meines Kumpel stützt sich die Nabe aber nicht ab, sondern wird in das Casting reingezogen 

Ich raff nicht woran das liegen kann...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2013)

@SN_Thorben, SN_Christian

Habe ein neues "Problem".

Gestern die neue Feder für Morewood Makulu verbaut. Auf mehrere meiner Nachfagen wurde jeweils bestätigt, dass es sich um eine spezielle dünne Feder handelt.

Bereist beim Vermessen der Federn ist aufgefallen, dass die neue (275lbs) deutlich dicker ist als die 250lbs Variante, welche vorher verbaut war. Die Differenz liegt bei circa 5mm. (äußere Kante zu äüßerer Kante)

Ebenfalls habe ich bemerkt, dass auf der 250lbs Feder BOS - RP - 250 - 36 - 180 steht und bei der neuen lediglich BOS - 275 - 36 - 180.

Nun gut, Feder habe ich eingebaut und festgestellt, dass der Abstand zwischen Feder und Rahmen maximal 1,5mm beträgt. Ist das normal? Der Abstand erscheint mir recht wenig, zumal sich das Makulu ja während des Fahrens noch verwinden kann.


----------



## SN_Christian (22. März 2013)

Hi Freerider1504, du hast eine E-Mail...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2013)

@SN_Christian

Du hast ebenfalls eine mail


----------



## fone (25. März 2013)

echt? an welcher stelle ist der abstand denn so gering?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (25. März 2013)

Links über die gesamte Länge der Führung. Am Wochenende werde ich es wohl erstmal ausgiebig testen, ob der Dämpfer anstößt.


----------



## fone (27. März 2013)

hää? führung? das loch im sitzrohr?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2013)

Ja genau, die Jungs von SN sagen dazu Führung.


----------



## fone (28. März 2013)

ok  - mal nachgucken...


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. März 2013)

@SN_Christian

Danke, das Paket ist gerade auf Arbeit eingetroffen. Werde es heute oder morgen installieren


----------



## lnt (15. Mai 2013)

grüße,

etwas ungewöhnliche frage: hat einer einen defekten hinterbau und möchte seinen rahmen (baujahr 2011) oder nur das vordere rahmendreieck (sofern dieses intakt ist) loswerden? ich hätt eventuell interesse.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2013)

@Freerider1504
Kannst Du bitte mal die Lager (Maße, Link, Nr. oder so) posten, die Du für das Makulu verwendet bzw. benötigt hast? Danke!

Ich hab mein(e) Makulu im Siff-Wetter in Finale total versaut, wollte es mal zerlegen und gründlich reinigen und hab keine Lust im Fall der Fälle mit kaputten Lagern da zu stehen


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2013)

Tut mir leid mein guter, ich habe die Nummern leider nicht im Kopf und auch nicht aufgeschrieben.

Ich kann höchstens mal Zuhause schauen, ob die Nummern der Lager auf der Rechnung von Toxoholics stehen.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2013)

verdammt, dann muss ich wohl selber recherchieren


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> verdammt, dann muss ich wohl selber recherchieren


 
Ich guck Zuhause erstmal nach der Rechnung, vielleicht hast du Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

@fone

Wenn du die Bezeichnungen der Lager noch brauchst, gib Bescheid.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juni 2013)

@fone

wie schon gesagt, die Lagerbezeichnungen beziehen sich auf Toxoholics (enduro Lager)


2x 6003 2RS MAX BB Pivot 17x35x10
6x 6901 2RS MAX BB Pivot 12x24x6


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2013)

muchas gracias!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juni 2013)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2013)

Hat schon jemand von einem gebrochenen Makulu Rahmen bei der Sitzstrebe gehört?

Ich habe gestern nach dem Bikepark Besuch eine verdächtige Stelle gefunden. Ich hoffe, dass es sich lediglich um einen Lackplatzer handelt, jedoch ist die Stelle direkt an der Schweißnaht äußerst verdächtig.


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2013)

??? foto!
was hast du gemacht! 



Weiß jemand, ob ins Makulu hinten eine 200mm scheibe passt?
thx!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2013)

@fone 

200mm Scheibe müsste passen.

Ich habe gar nichts gemacht, hab´s nach dem Putzen festgestellt. Ich wirklich es liegt an der unterirdischen Lackqualität. Wenn der Rahmen gerissen ist, raste ich aus


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2013)

Wieso ? Dann ist das Problem mit dem Federrubbeln gelöst ! ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist leider immernoch existent und die Reaktion von SportsNut lässt auch sehr zu wünschen übrig. 

Musste jetzt zwangsweise wieder eine 250er Feder einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @fone
> 
> 200mm Scheibe müsste passen.
> 
> Ich habe gar nichts gemacht, hab´s nach dem Putzen festgestellt. Ich wirklich es liegt an der unterirdischen Lackqualität. Wenn der Rahmen gerissen ist, raste ich aus


danke 

puh, ein glück, dass ich kein großer fahrrad-putzer bin 


250er feder:
was wiegst du nochmal?
meine sorge zur zeit ist, dass ich ne 250er ti-feder bestellt habe und vielleicht doch gleich die 275 hätte ordern sollen... :/


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2013)

Die 250er Feder passt eigentlich ganz gut, mag halt lieber straffere Fahrwerke. Gerade bei Sprüngen und schnelleren Strecken ist mir ein straffes Fahrwerk lieber, aber werde wohl ewig die 250er fahren müssen, da SportsNut gar nichts auf die Reihe bringt


----------



## SN_Steven (1. Juli 2013)

@Freerider1504: Ich habe dein Problem jetzt nur teilweise mitbekommen! Bei solchen Problemen wende dich doch direkt an mich in den Service! Dann kann ich dir vielleicht auf unkomplizierte Weise helfen! 
Deinen Frust hier abzulassen ist zwar gut löst dein Problem aber nicht!
Hier noch meine Mailadresse: [email protected]

Hoffe wir bekommen dein Problem fix gelöst!


Cheers
Steven


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

@SN_Steven 

Ich wollte meinen Frust auch nicht ablassen, sondern eine unkomplizierte und schnelle Lösung herbeiführen. Dies war durch reinen Mailkontakt aber schwer umsetzbar. 

Gestern hat mich aber dein Kollege angerufen und wir haben mal in Ruhe gesprochen. Bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir die Sache in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder der betroffenen Stelle. Sieht auf den ersten Blick nur nach nem Lackplatzer aus. Hoffe es ist kein Riss


----------



## CorollaG6 (2. Juli 2013)

Bei mir sieht es an der Sattelklemme genau so aus. Ich nehme an, dass geschieht nur, wenn der Klarlack unter Spannung gerät. Meine Laien-Meinung: Sollte nur der Lack sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

@CorollaG6 

Danke für deine Meinung, hoffe es ist wirklich so. Werde es die Tage mal im Auge behalten


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2013)

aber wieso gerät der lack da unter spannung?...
find ich schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass an der stelle solche bewegungen auftreten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich kann´s mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erklären. Hatte zuerst daran gedacht, ob die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug im Rohr steckt, ist aber alles im grünen Bereich. Ich bin echt verwirrt, zumal es keinen Sturz oder anderen äußeren Einfluss gegeben hat


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2013)

Schaut ja super verarbeitet aus....


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> aber wieso gerät der lack da unter spannung?...
> find ich schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass an der stelle solche bewegungen auftreten.



yop, da ist bewegung drin. (siehe auch die Dehstreifen weiter unten).
weiterfahren, Dehnung markieren und beobachten


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> (siehe auch die Dehstreifen weiter unten).


die hatte ich im auge 

 @Freerider1504 du hast aber auch die sattelstütze immer so weit draußen 

wie schaut denn die schweißnaht aus, da wo der lack weg ist? ein stückchen liegt da ja frei.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

Keine Sorge, ist ne 400er Sattelstütze, die geht weit genug rein.

Die Schweißnaht sieht eigentlich noch ganz gut aus (jedenfalls das was man erkennt). Problem ist, dass ich erst den gesamten Lack entfernen müsste, um sicher zu sein.

Werde wohl mal ne rot-blau Prüfung durchführen um Gewissheit zu kriegen.


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2013)

naja, wenn die da oben noch gut aussieht, erst mal beobachten - würde davon ausgehen, dass sich da oben als erstes was tut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

@fone 

Ich beobachte die ganze Sache einfach mal.

Vielleicht hab ichGlück und es ist nichts, oder ich habe Pech und der Rahmen reißt am Sonntag im Park. Kommst du eventuell auch mit?


----------



## yakuza87 (4. Juli 2013)

hi leute,

ich fahre das makulu von 2011/12 mit der bos Ausstattung und habe folgendes problem. Der Rahmen ist zu schmal für härtere Federn denn mit meiner 275er wird schon der Rahmen vermackt..habt ihr eine Alternative für mich sonst muss ich mein bike verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (4. Juli 2013)

haben die federn von anderen dämpfern den selben durchmesser?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ich fahre das makulu von 2011/12 mit der bos Ausstattung und habe folgendes problem. Der Rahmen ist zu schmal für härtere Federn denn mit meiner 275er wird schon der Rahmen vermackt..habt ihr eine Alternative für mich sonst muss ich mein bike verkaufen


 
Lies doch einfach mal hier im Thread, habe das Problem bereits ausführlich geschildert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435263&page=64


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2013)

Gestern wieder im Park gewesen, nun ist es traurige Gewissheit. Mein Makulu ist leider gerissen


----------



## fone (8. Juli 2013)

krass! mein Beileid! 

wir wollen trotzdem bilder sehen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2013)

Danke für dein Beleid, ich bin zu Tode betrübt 

Bild habe ich gestern noch gemacht, kann ich heute Nachmittag mal hochladen.


----------



## lnt (8. Juli 2013)

das tut mir leid, sowas ist echt ärgerlich.

falls es ein M rahmen ist und du weiterhin beim morewood makulu bleiben möchtest, könnte ich dir meinen rahmen anbieten (selbe farbe, '12er modell). ich schwanke zur zeit leider zunehmend ob ichs doch verkaufen sollte, des geldes wegen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2013)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich brauche einen L Rahmen.

Erstmal abwarten, wie jetzt verfahren werden soll, bzgl. Garantie, etc.


----------



## yakuza87 (8. Juli 2013)

ich habe einen L Rahmen abzugeben mit Bosdämpfer für 1600


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2013)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> ich habe einen L Rahmen abzugeben mit Bosdämpfer für 1600



Einen zerkratzen Rahmen für 1600 - tolles Angebot. Setz deinen Rahmen gefälligst in den Bikemarkt und hör auf hier zu werben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2013)

@fone

Hier das traurige Schauspiel


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2013)

Mist !


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2013)

mies! krasse stelle eigentlich. good luck und so!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Juli 2013)

Och nee! 

Ich muss heim...meinen Rahmen durchleuchten...

:/


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juli 2013)

Update:

Ich sollte SN Bilder und eine Kopie der Originalrechnung zukommen lassen. Diese wurden an Morewood weitergeleitet. Jetzt bin ich mal sehr gespannt, was passiert.

Ich befürchte, dass ich zum 24h DH Rennen mit dem Hardtail antreten darf, da auch mein Freerider defekt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Ich sollte SN Bilder und eine Kopie der Originalrechnung zukommen lassen. Diese wurden an Morewood weitergeleitet. Jetzt bin ich mal sehr gespannt, was passiert.
> 
> Ich befürchte, dass ich zum 24h DH Rennen mit dem Hardtail antreten darf, da auch mein Freerider defekt ist



Jetz a mal ganz blöd gfragt: Brauchst meinen Rahmen oder mei Rolling Chassis? Is zwar "M", aber DIR würd ich aus der Patsche helfen..


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juli 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Jetz a mal ganz blöd gfragt: Brauchst meinen Rahmen oder mei Rolling Chassis? Is zwar "M", aber DIR würd ich aus der Patsche helfen..


 
Danke mein Freund 

Ich hoffe einfach erstmal auf ne schnelle Lösung, ansonsten wird halt mein Hardtail gequält


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid ja süß !


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Juli 2013)

...bist ja bloß neidisch


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich will der links sein


----------



## Bikerhasi (25. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir hier einer von euch helfen. Habe ein Morewood Makulu mit Bos Idylle (der normalen nicht der RaRe). Habe es nun ein paar Tage gefahren und habe nun folgendes Problem. Wenn ich das Rad vorne anhebe kann ich die Gabel aus dem Federweg ziehen dh. sinkt sie in den Federweg ein (was ja noch nicht der Sag sein kann da ich ja noch garnicht draufsitze). Auch ein leichtes klacken ist bei diesem Anheben zu hören. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen ? Was könnte das Problem sein und wenn jemand das selbe Problem hatte was habt ihr gemacht ?

Grüße
Maxi


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2013)

Hatte mein Kumpel auch, versuch mal zu entlüften. Hat sich mit Sicherheit etwas Luft in die Gabel gezogen. Du hast dafür extra ein Ventil.


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das Problem bei meiner Idylle aus dem 2012er Makulu. Beim anheben der Gabel (ohne draufsitzen) kommt die so ca. 1-2cm raus. Ist das bei euch auch? 

Wenn ich das Rad wieder aufsetze, tauchen diese 1-2 cm auch ziemlich leicht wieder ein.


----------



## Bikerhasi (29. Juli 2013)

Entlüftet habe ich sie an der Schraube oben schon, habe genau das gleiche Problem wie CorollaG6


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Juli 2013)

Dann wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als die Gabel mal aufzumachen. Entweder zu wenig Öl drin oder Kartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerhasi (31. Juli 2013)

Auf welcher Seite muss ich sie denn aufmachen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Juli 2013)

Am besten beide Sieten oben aufmachen, Innenleben überprüfen, reinigen - genügend neues Öl einfüllen und wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Bikerhasi (31. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand einen Link wo steht WELCHES ÖL reinkommt und wieviel auf welche Seite ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. August 2013)

Öl kannst du getrost ein 7,5 oder 10er nehmen, je nachdem wie progressiv die Gabel werden soll. 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass 18ml von der Kartusche mit Öl bedeckt sein müssen. Musst vorher abmessen.


----------



## fone (1. August 2013)

ich hab das auch.
problem ist halt das supersofte ansprechen. bei ner boxxer hättest du das problem nicht 

ich hab noch ein paar spacer über der feder eingesetzt (maximal sind 4 zulässig) 

in whistler hatte ich aufgrund der nicht verfügbaren spacer 2 o-ringe zusätzlich eingebaut. hat super funktioniert. weniger eintauchen und kein klappern.

aktuell hab ich 3 spacer + 1 o-ring verbaut.

österreichischer bos-experte meinte, die feder hätte sich gesetzt. von der dämpfungsseite hat er nicht gesprochen. allerdings sind bei mir alle weniger und mehr gefahrenen federn gleich lang...

die feder ist links. sonst ist da nichts drin.
dämpfung ist auf der seite, auf der die entlüftungsschraube ist. (alle 5 fahrstunden entlüften, ne)


----------



## CorollaG6 (1. August 2013)

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass es am Öl liegt. Sobald die Gabel die 1-2 cm im Federweg steckt, funktioniert sie völlig normal. 
Die Theorie mit der Feder leuchtet mir da schon eher ein. Ich denke, dass man es mit den Spacern beheben kann. Oder? 

Weiß jemand, wo man die Spacer bekommt? 

Meine Gabel hatte gleich zu beginn auch ein wenig geklappert. Dann hatte ich einfach oben auf die Feder ein Stück Schlauch gemacht und es war weg!
Aber jetzt kam es eben wieder. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit dem Entlüften geht? Einfach die Schraube ein Stück aufmachen?


----------



## Bikerhasi (1. August 2013)

Einfach die kleine Schraube die oben rechts auf der Gabel sitzt rausdrehen, dann hörst du wie es einmal kurz Pffft macht und dann is die Luft draußen, dann einfach wieder reinschrauben, FERTIG


----------



## CorollaG6 (1. August 2013)

Hab ich noch nie gemacht. Bringt das wirklich was ?


----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2013)

Dafür ist die Schraube doch da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. August 2013)

ja, das entlüften hat bei mir auf jeden fall einen deutlichen einfluss auf die funktion der dämpfung!

neues makulu ausm karton: 
eha! zugstufe mega schnell, egal was ich drehe... hilfe 
*entlüften*
ahhhhh! jetzt hab ich ne dämpfung. 

du musst die schraube komplett rausdrehen. und vorsichtig wieder rein. muss auch nicht fest angeknallt werden


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. August 2013)

@fone

Das mit den Spacern und dem O-Ring haben wir auch gemacht. Derzeit 2 Spacer + 2 O-Ringe und ein 10er Öl. Die Gabel läuft traumhaft, spricht super an und ist schön progressiv


----------



## fone (1. August 2013)

ich hatte nach whistler ein bisserl angst, dass sich die o-ringe aufarbeiten, aber alles gut 

10er öl? was ist standardmäßig drin?

ich hab mir jetzt die graue feder verbaut, leider seit 3 wochen keine gelegenheit mehr zum fahren gehabt... dabei ging die saison so gut los 

irgendwie hatte ich dieses jahr zum ersten mal das gefühl ich bräuchte ne härtere feder...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung was Standardmäßig drin ist, ich glaube aber 7,5er.


----------



## Bikerhasi (2. August 2013)

Also mal zu meinem Problem von Oben. Ich habe die linke Seite mal aufgemacht (also die Seite in der die Feder drinnen ist). Auf der Feder sitzt ja nochmal so ein Ding (Katusche???) und auf der waren oben nur 2 Spacer, wobei die Gabel bei mir anscheinend mit der Zeit so eingedrückt ist das eben jetzt ein 3ter drauf müsste, da wir den aber nicht hatten haben wir jetzt vorübergehend mal ein Stück von nem Steuersatz abgesägt was vom Durchmesser da draufpasst. Sinnvoll auf Dauer kann das so definitiv nicht sein.

Wenn einer von euch die Gabel schonmal offen hatte, wie viele Spacer waren denn bei euch oben drauf.
Für wie viel Gewicht ist denn die Gelbe Feder bei ner Bos ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. August 2013)

*Idylle/RaRe*
< 55 kg          grün
55 bis 65 kg    rot
65 bis 75 kg    orange
75 bis 90 kg    gelb
90 bis 110 kg   grau
> 110 kg         lila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (7. August 2013)

Problem gelöst:

Also das Problem mit dem Einsacken der ersten 2cm des Federwegs konnte ich gestern recht leicht lösen. Problem war meiner Meinung nach, dass sich die Feder ein ganzes Stück gesetzt hat. 
Also habe ich mir von einem Kollegen 3 Spacer für die Federvorspannung drehen lassen. Sehen quasi genau so aus wie die original verbauten Spacer, hatten aber keine Lieferzeit  
Linken Gabelholm aufgemacht, Spacer eingelegt, Gabel wieder zu. FERTIG!


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

Makulu beim 24h Race The Night


----------



## Bikerhasi (17. August 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst:
> 
> Also das Problem mit dem Einsacken der ersten 2cm des Federwegs konnte ich gestern recht leicht lösen. Problem war meiner Meinung nach, dass sich die Feder ein ganzes Stück gesetzt hat.
> Also habe ich mir von einem Kollegen 3 Spacer für die Federvorspannung drehen lassen. Sehen quasi genau so aus wie die original verbauten Spacer, hatten aber keine Lieferzeit
> Linken Gabelholm aufgemacht, Spacer eingelegt, Gabel wieder zu. FERTIG!


 

Geil, meinst du dein Freund kann dir nochmal 3 so Dinger drehen ?
Würde selbstverständlich auch was dafür zahlen


----------



## fone (18. August 2013)

Alter ging mein makulu vor einer Woche mit der grauen Feder ab. ich glaub ich hab ein paar Jahre mit zu weicher Gabel verschwendet... ti-springs.com Feder hinten. Fahrwerk perfekt. und die saint bremse hat das Handling so easy gemacht, weil ich mich null aufs bremsen konzentrieren musste. Lenker gefühlte 40% leichter. Hammer! 

leider hat's mich genau in dem Moment, als ich gedacht habe wie geil alles läuft, in nem Anlieger in schladming zerlegt.
5 Rippen Serienfraktur und Rockwood 3 rechts. op ist jetzt 4 Tage her. vielleicht ist es an der Zeit sich umzuorientieren? (Handy autokorrektur hat "umzubringen" vorgeschlagen... auch ne Option  )
grüße


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. August 2013)

@fone

Freut mich dass deine Karre gut abging 

Das mit deinem Sturz ist natürlich nicht so erfreulich, aber Selbstmord ist keine Lösung


----------



## MonteBaldo (28. August 2013)

Hallo, mir ist laut Mechaniker die Tretlagerschale (83mm iscg05) gebrochen. Jetzt versuche ich diese zu bestellen. Wo bekomme ich, die welche brauche ich? 

Die Bos Idylle hat bei mir ebenfalls einen Leerweg von paar Millimetern. Mechaniker meinte mit Spacer könne er es ausgleichen.

Danke!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Gehört hier definitv rein


----------



## evilthommy (29. August 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Gehört hier definitv rein



schön finde ich es nicht, das 2012 modell ist immer noch das schönste


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2013)

Find' ich auch greislig mit den gequetschten Rohren.


----------



## DerDerWo (21. September 2013)

Gibt es schon Bilder des neuen Makulu? Damit meine ich nicht den Prototypen mit 27,5 Zoll sondern die 2014er mit 26 Zoll. Ab wann kann man damit denn rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2013)




----------



## maxpower (22. September 2013)

@fone
du hast ne Titanfeder von ti-springs im makulu?
wollte ich auch schon bestellen hab aber keine rückmeldung von denen zu den Maßen gekriegt.
Passt die Feder locker durch? Welche federhärte hast du genommen bei welchem gewicht?
Gruß


----------



## fone (22. September 2013)

ich bin die Feder nur einen 3/4 Tag gefahren. beim Einbau ist mir nichts aufgefallen (da ist eigentlich massig Platz) und beim fahren auch nix. ob es Spuren gibt, weiß ich nicht, hab das Rad seit 6 Wochen nicht gesehen - ich bin im Krankenhaus gelandet und das Rad ist noch bei nem Kumpel.
ich fahr ne 250er bei knapp 90kg nackt. manche fahren bei dem Gewicht auch ne 300er.
275er wollte ich noch testen, aber ich fand das Fahrwerk an dem Tag perfekt.


----------



## fone (22. September 2013)

das 14 makulu schaut aus wie das erste, schön! 2013 war ein übler Ausrutscher ;-)


----------



## SN_Thorben (24. September 2013)

Bilder und Infos zu den 2014er Bikes werden wir in den kommenden Tagen hier posten. 

Neben dem 27.5 Makulu und dem BOS Air Makulu 26" bleibt gleich wie 2013 wird es noch eins mit FOX Ausstattung und eins mit Rock Shox Ausstattung geben. 

Mehr Infos sobald alle Räder abgelichtet wurden. 

Gruß

Thorben


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2013)

27.5 er Makulu....wer braucht das ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 27.5 er Makulu....wer braucht das ?


 
Trendhuren


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein paar neue Bilder des m.M.n. unnützen 27,5er Makulus


----------



## fone (8. Oktober 2013)

ich finds sau schön, sieht etwas filigraner aus. 
ist das tretlager tiefer oder liegt das an den größeren rädern? optisch stören die räder nicht (wie auch). 

die kettenführung taugt mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich find´s eigentlich auch ganz schick und überlege ernsthaft mir eines zuzulegen. Leider bin ich aber noch nie auf einem Morewood gefahren. Gibt es eine Empfehlung was die Größe betrifft? Bin 184 cm und beim Demo oder Session wäre es für mich ein L.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Makulu ist ziemlich lang. Kommt drauf an, was deinem Fahrstil eher entspricht...


----------



## DerDerWo (9. Oktober 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das Makulu ist ziemlich lang. Kommt drauf an, was deinem Fahrstil eher entspricht...



Primär geht es mir um "normales" Downhill. Natürlich möchte ich damit auch bisschen im Park rumspringen. Aber einen Frontflip werde ich auch mit einem Dirtbike nicht mehr lernen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Oktober 2013)

Dann nimm ne L.


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2013)

wenn du beim aktuellen demo ein L magst, kannste immer L nehmen.


----------



## evilthommy (13. Oktober 2013)

ich fahre das makulu von 2012 in m und bin 1,90 groß, denke eher das dir bei 1,84 m passen würde, l wird zu groß sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Oktober 2013)

Bei 1,90m ein M?

Ich bin 1,88 und fahre das L. Mein Kumpel ist 1,82 und fährt ein M. Ihm persönlich ist es zu klein und er kommt mit meinem besser klar. Entscheidend ist aber auch die Schrittlänge und nicht nur die Körpergröße allgemein.


----------



## fone (14. Oktober 2013)

wobei ich persönlich bei 1,85 auch kein L haben wollte (ich find M schon ausreichend lang). ist halt doch unterschiedlich wie die vorlieben sind. 
aber wenn schon das demo in L passt...

was ist "normales" downhill?


----------



## DerDerWo (15. Oktober 2013)

Da habe ich wieder eine Diskussion losgetreten.

Ich habe heute die Geo-Daten vom 650B-Makulu in Erfahrung bringen können. Beim L beträgt der Reach 450mm und beim M 415mm. Was mir die Entscheidung jetzt nicht wirklich leichter macht.

Gibts denn im Südbayerischen Raum einen Morewood-Händler? Das Internet hat mir leider keinen nennen können.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2013)

? diskussion? du hast eine frage gestellt und jeder hat seine ehrlich meinung dazu geäußert. besser kriegen wir es leider nicht hin.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei 1,90 ein m ist einfach nur Quatsch.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Oktober 2013)

Seh ich auch so


----------



## fone (17. Oktober 2013)

stimmt


----------



## Bikerhasi (18. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie viele Spacer ihr zwischen der ISCG Aufnahme und euren LG1 Kettenführung habt ?

Geht besonders an Leute mit einem Makulu WC 2012:

Habe meines Auseinander gebaut und jetzt beim Zusammenbauen Läuft das Kettenblatt nichtmehr mittig in der Kettenführung sondern zu nah am Rahmen -.-

Gräße Maxi


----------



## evilthommy (19. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei 1,90 ein m ist einfach nur Quatsch.




was hat das mit quatsch zu tun...

ich bin vorher ein freerider von bergamont gefahren in L, das war mir persönlich gefühlt um einiges kleiner als das makulu in m...

ich bin es halt probe gefahren und bin sofort gut zurecht gekommen, gut ich muss zugeben, dass ich bisher kein makulu in l gefahren bin. Aber bisher hatte ich keine probleme, meine bilder sehen nur albern aus


----------



## fone (19. Oktober 2013)

vor 8 Jahren hätte man dich eh gefragt, wieso du keinen s Rahmen genommen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. Oktober 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/254605-morewood-makulu-m-mit-bos-s-toy-chris-king-tune-thomson

Hrmpfs. Ohne Worte, aber mit ner mächtige Träne im Knopfloch...


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Oktober 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/254605-morewood-makulu-m-mit-bos-s-toy-chris-king-tune-thomson
> 
> Hrmpfs. Ohne Worte, aber mit ner mächtige Träne im Knopfloch...



Ich würde gegen ne PlayStation 2 mit 8 Spielen und ein altes Nokia Handy tauschen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Oktober 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich würde gegen ne PlayStation 2 mit 8 Spielen und ein altes Nokia Handy tauschen.



Altes Nokia? 
Alter, ich will Radfahren, nicht in' Krieg ziehen


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte noch ein Kona Dört Bike.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. November 2013)

Makulu ist zerlegt und Rahmen geht die Tage zu SportsNut, welche ihn an Morewood weiterleiten. Bin ja mal gespannt wie der reparierte Rahmen zu mir zurückkommt


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. November 2013)

Mal was neues vom Makulu für 2014 - mit RS


----------



## fone (13. November 2013)

ich dachte der neue rahmen hat das oberrohr wieder in die optisch gefälligere richtung gebogen?

gut find ich da nur sattel+stütze und die kettenführung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. November 2013)




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. November 2013)

ist das nur ein Prototyp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ist das nur ein Prototyp?


 
Nein, ist das 27,5" Makulu - Paintjob ist lediglich einmalig für das Vorführrad gemacht worden. Grundsätzlich soll es aber in dieser Größe auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2013)

ok, aber der Rohrsatz unterscheidet sich ja auch deutlich vom 26er.


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

hm,. vielleicht wird dann das 2015er 26" auch so aussehen... ne, moment! ah... vermutlich gibts dann kein 26" mehr? 

ich find den 27,5er rahmen sehr schön.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2013)

ich bin auch sehr angtan. Nicht dass der ander häßlich wäre aber das schaut richtig gut aus.


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. November 2013)

Update


----------



## maxpower (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen. Hat einer von euch schon mal nen works components Winkel Steuersatz ins Makulu gebaut? MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hixx (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

überlege mir ein Makulu in S aus dem Bikemarkt zuzulegen. Bin mir allerdings bei der Größe unschlüssig.
Bin 170cm "groß" und bis jetzt ein Demo in M gefahren, was mir gefühlt immer ein wenig zu lang war.
Jetzt ist der Unterschied im Reach ja schon recht groß, von knapp 430mm bei Demo zu 380mm bei Makulu.
Wäre da für mich eher größe M ratsam oder sollte S trotzdem passen?

Danke und Gruß
hixx


----------



## evilthommy (31. Januar 2014)

ich persönlich finde, dass  das makulu groß ausfällt, bin selbst 1,90 und fahre nen m ..

hast du keine möglichkeit irgendwo mal eins probe zu fahren?


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2014)

ich fahr bei 185 ein M. S sollte nach meinem geschmack gut passen.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2014)

Habe mich auch mal für ein Makulu interessiert. Soweit ich mich erinnere, kommt es auch auf das Baujahr an. Da gab es mal nur s/m und m/l, später dann s/m/l.


----------



## hixx (31. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.
Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt gibt es leider nicht.

Wäre das 2011 Modell, wo es schon S/M/L gab.
Aber der Preis ist zu verlockend, daher werde ich es wohl einfach mal versuchen und wenn es nicht passt, kommt es halt wieder weg.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

Aber verkauf ihn, bevor er bricht.


----------



## hixx (31. Januar 2014)

Soll heißen?
Habe bis jetzt nicht viel, von gebrochenen Makulus gehört?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab eins und Morewood ist in Sachen Garantie das allerletzte.


----------



## hixx (31. Januar 2014)

Ist das mit dem Riss denn jetzt eher ein Einzelfall oder recht häufig?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, auf die Angaben von SN und Morewood kann man sich nicht verlassen. Da ist man immer der erste Mensch dem das passiert ist. Das Drama ging schon damals los, als die härtere (originale) BOS Feder nicht richtig gepasst hat und immer im Rahmen angestanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hixx (31. Januar 2014)

Mmh okay. Hoffe mal, dass die Sache für dich doch noch versöhnlich ausgeht.
Naja der Rahmen wäre ja wenn gebraucht und von daher ist es mit der Garantie dann eh nicht her.

Allgemein, rein als Bike gesehen ohne Garantiethema, was hälst du vom Makulu?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

Nein die Sache ging nicht gut aus. 

Vom Fahrverhalten her war das Makulu immer sehr geil, Verarbeitung eher unteres Mittelmaß (Lack, Lager),


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2014)

Hast ihn immer noch nicht ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

Kurze Riview:

Nach mehreren Monaten wurde endlich akzeptiert, dass der Rahmen auf Garantie eingeschickt wird. Das Problem mit dem schleifenden Dämpfer wurde dabei jedesmal konsequent ignoriert. Morewood hat stets behauptet 100% aller Fälle reparieren zu können.

Ende Oktober dann den Rahmen zu SportsNut geschickt. Ewig nichts gehört und erst jetzt nach meiner mehrmaligen Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass Morewood den Garantiefall nicht anerkennt. 

Die behaupten einfach, dass ich einen schweren Sturz hatte und hohe Kräfte auf den Sattel eingewirkt haben. 

Mir wurde eine Rahmen ohne Dämpfer für 379€ angeboten, jedoch wird dort wieder der Dämpfer schleifen und darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr.

Jetzt will ich den Rahmen schnellstmöglich zurück und baue die Teile in einen anderen Rahmen. 

Für mich wird es nie wieder ein Morewood geben. F.T.W.

Die ganze Sache, auch das Verfahren von SportsNut wird durch einen befreundeten Anwalt geprüft.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2014)

Tja...Demo oder Banshee fahren und Ruhe haben.

Wobei, den Preis finde ich noch ok, denn könntest wenigstens verscherbeln.
Mir waren die Typen von SN schon immer zu cool....


----------



## yakuza87 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich verkaufe hier meinen Makulu WC inklusive Bos Dämpfer. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gern melden. Beste Grüße Thomas


----------



## fone (8. September 2014)

RIP?

Bin gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder mein Makulu gefahren. Erst wollte es/ich gar nicht vorwärts fahren, nach ein paar Stunden hat's wieder voll gebockt und die Hose saß auch wieder etwas lockerer. Läuft schon klasse die Kiste. Nachdem die Preise im Arsch sind, bleibt es wohl noch etwas. Wenn ich in Rente gehe, hol ich mir ein V-10... Rentnerkiste 
Fährt noch jemand sein Makulu?


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. September 2014)

Mein Kumpel fährt sein´s immernoch und mein eigenes ist wieder geschweißt und wäre einsatzbereit


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. September 2014)

Klaro, ich fahrs auch noch (gerne)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconx (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn alles glatt geht werde ich am Wochenende ein Makulu in 650b abholen, 2014er Baujahr mit einem Vivid als Dämpfer. Ich frage mich nur, was ich für eine Feder bei einem fahrfertigen Gewicht von 85-87 kg benötige. Verbaut ist zur Zeit eine 300er - die aber laut Aussage des derzeitigen Besitzers etwas zu straff sein sollte, um ca. 30 % Sag zu erhalten.

Empfohlen hat er mir eine 250er Feder um den Sag zu erreichen - was mich aber auch zu einer anderen Frage bringt: Ich bin bis vor kurzem ein Canyon Dhx gefahren, da haben 30% am Heck und 20 % an der Front super funktioniert für mich - kann ich das auf das Morewood übertragen oder sollte ich da etwas weniger/mehr Sag am Heck fahren damit der Hinterbau optimal funktioniert?

Ich habe leider weder Federhärtentabellen noch sonst was zu dem Bike gefunden - die Homepage ist da ziemlich katastrophal.

Gibt es hier ein paar Leute die damit Erfahrung haben und eine Empfehlung aussprechen können?

Grüße


----------



## hixx (9. Februar 2015)

Habe in einer alten BOS Tabelle fürs 2011er Makulu gesehen, dass bei deinem Gewicht ne 250er Feder am besten passt.
Das sollte sich beim Vivid nicht groß unterscheiden. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob Morewood was an der Kinematik bei 650B Makulu gemacht hat.
Fahre selbst bei fahrfertigen 70kg eine 200er Feder und bin damit ganz zufrieden.

Ich glaube, dass das Makulu eher so 35-40% Sag gefahren werden sollte. Zumindest habe ich das mal irgendwo gelesen.
Ist aber sicherlich auch eher Geschmackssache.
Fahre selbst 35% Sag und bin, wie oben bereits gesagt, happy damit.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fährt sein´s immernoch und mein eigenes ist wieder geschweißt und wäre einsatzbereit


 
++++++UPDATE++++++

Morewood Makulu von meinem Kumpel ist ebenfalls gestorben.

Kettenstrebe links gebrochen.

Der Hauptrahmen ist noch in Ordnung. Falls also jemand Interesse hat, Morewood Makulu 2011 Größe M candyred abzugeben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2015)

Nochmal Anschauungsmaterial


----------



## evilthommy (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand ne Ahnung, welches Lager beim Makulu 2012 verbaut wurde?
Es geht um das Hauptlager was den Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen verbindet.?

Danke schonmal


----------



## evilthommy (8. November 2015)

´Frage zum abbauen vom Hinterbau...

habe jetzt alle Bolzen raus, bekomme den Hinterbau aber nicht vom Rahmen runter, wo liegt da das Problem?
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. November 2015)

Dann hat sich wohl irgendwo etwas verhalt, nach dem Ausbauen aller Bolzen sollte es einfach gehen. Ist die Wippe noch drin?


----------



## evilthommy (11. November 2015)

ja die wippe ist drin, hab lediglich den bolzen rausgeschraibt der am rahmen befestigt ist, die kann ich auch bewegen nur das hauptlager steckt fest


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. November 2015)

Dann sprüh mal alles mit Brunox, Ballistol, o.ä. ein, vielleicht ist was festgegammelt. Kannst auch mal mit nem Gummihammer draufhauen, eventuell lockert sich dann was.


----------



## evilthommy (14. November 2015)

haben schon drauf gehauen wie bekloppt ^^ also der silberne bolzen der von der rechten seite geschraubt ist ist raus, dann ist da ja noch dieses schwarze drinnen, dieses bekommen wir nicht raus.


----------



## Iconx (20. November 2015)

Wenn ichs richtig verstehe meinst du dass du zwar die Schraube raus hast, aber diese schwarzen Hülsen nicht rausgehen? Wenn ja, etwas längere Schraube reinsetzen, vorher Brunox/Ballistolkur auf die Hülse und mit einem Gummihammer raushauen. Hat bei mir gut funktioniert, saß aber auch extrem fest...


----------



## evilthommy (23. November 2015)

Danke, hat geklappt.
Waren wirklich extrem fest, daher hats nicht gleich funtioniert, man will ja dann doch nichts kaputt machen


----------



## Iconx (23. November 2015)

@evilthommy Ja gar kein Problem, ging mir auch so. Hab da auf die Hilfe eines befreundeten Mechanikers zurückgreifen müssen, da die Dinger wirklich fest waren und ich auch Angst hatte etwas zu zerstören. Hilfe auf der Website von Morewood bekommst du ja auch gar keine - alle Manuals sind Links ins nirgendwo, echt armselig... Zu deiner Frage welche Lager ins Makulu kommen (im anderen Thread): Ich hab die 650b Version - keine Ahnung ob da die Lager gleich sind.

Bestellt habe ich bei Kugellagerexpress folgende Artikel:

*6x Rillenkugellager 6901 61901 12x24x6 mm Dichtung:2RS*

*2x Rillenkugellager 6003 17x35x10 mm Lagerluft:C3 (erhöhte Lagerluft) Dichtung:2RS*

Kostenpunkt gesamt: 12 € 

Sind exakt die gleichen Lager wie sie bei mir drinne waren - auch wenn ich überlegt habe welche ohne mehr Lagerluft zu nehmen.


----------



## evilthommy (6. Dezember 2015)

danke, habe sie leider erst nach dem ausbau bestellen können, weil man ja von morewood keine Infos bekommt


----------



## hixx (7. März 2016)

Falls jemand noch Makulu sucht, wäre hier eins zu haben 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/743473-morewood-makulu-grosse-s-2011


----------



## Der-Bo (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, vllt könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen. Ich habe mir ein 2014er Makulu Rahmen zugelegt und bin jetzt verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem User Manual mit den Drehmomenten für alle Bolzen und Lager. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Auf der Morewood Webseite gibt es leider nur n leeres Dokument zum download..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Mai 2016)

Der-Bo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, vllt könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen. Ich habe mir ein 2014er Makulu Rahmen zugelegt und bin jetzt verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem User Manual mit den Drehmomenten für alle Bolzen und Lager. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Auf der Morewood Webseite gibt es leider nur n leeres Dokument zum download..



Schreib am besten mal SportsNut an.


----------



## Der-Bo (15. Mai 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schreib am besten mal SportsNut an.


Den Weg hab ich als erstes probiert da sie ja der einzige deutsche Importeur von Morewood sind, jedoch sagte man mir da nur: "So etwas habe man bei Ihnen nicht vorliegen und bekäme man von Morewood selbst auch nicht zur Verfügung gestellt".


----------



## evilthommy (16. Mai 2016)

also ich habe auch noch nichts gefunden im netz zu irgendwelchen verbauten lagern und Drehmomenten.
die bolzen ziehe ich immer handfest an und gut ist, gelegentlich mal nachziehen und kontrollieren ob alle fest sind.


----------



## Der-Bo (17. Mai 2016)

Das anschreiben von Morewood per Facebook hat sich gelohnt. Habe heute eine Tabelle aller Bolzen und Drehmomente bekommen. Im Anhang auch für alle anderen suchenden nochmal


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht gibts noch mal eine neue Gabel für mein Makulu.

Weiß jemand was für ein Konus zu dem Acros Steuersatz 2011/2012 passt? 
(Acros selbst kann mit der Bezeichunung Acros-aisx-225r nix mehr anfangen - schwach.)

Danke!

Ansonsten halt auf Cane Creek umsteigen.


----------

